# Air Cleaner



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, I’ve looked and looked without success to find a 1/16 scale custom air cleaner. So, can anyone give me an idea of how to find one or to make one? I’m gonna look at Ace hardware for a small thin washer that maybe could work. I don’t know??? Ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Surprised the 3D people dont have one.

If you are going hardware supply, the thin one might work for the lid but maybe a rubber or hard plastic for the base.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How about PVC pipe? If you can find a close diameter - you could then customize the height!


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Great ideas guys. Thanks


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it depends what style you're looking for and how much you're willing to spend.
try sandwiching foam between styrene disks. the foam from meat trays looks quite reasonable.
or








Air Cleaner 5/8 x 5/32 (1/25 & 1/24)


Visit Model Roundup for Model Car Kits - The best site for plastic model car kits! We have a large variety of current and out of production vintage plastic and resin model car kits to choose from. We also carry detailing and finishing supplies such as paints, photo-etch, decals, and adhesives.



www.modelroundup.com












1:12 Scale Air Filter by JatoTheRipper on Shapeways


Check out 1:12 Scale Air Filter by JatoTheRipper on Shapeways and discover more 3D printed products in Vehicles.




www.shapeways.com


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

There are so many air cleaner designs possible. My usual first step is to check out the net what kind of styles are common with the model i´m planing to build. Or I just doodle around and discover something striking, interesting or matching to my plans. Second step is checking my skills and materials, if I can build it myself (sheet styrene, foam, metal...). If not, then you can check suppliers. Good luck!


----------

